# What is wrong with people these days?



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Either a rubbish april fools joke or some stupid kids?

I got in my car after work and I am pretty sure it wasn't there. I drove straight to the gym, and I always admire my car when getting out so again I'm pretty sure it wasn't there. However after gym I came out and saw this! I thought it had been keyed, but it was a marker pen! I spoke to the gym who will look at cctv tomorrow for me. I hope I catch the runt. Can't 100% be sure it was done while I was at gym but it is very likely.

I tried using water to clean and it didn't work. I used wax and polish and it didn't work. I used wd40 and it came off straight away. Thank god!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If i was you, id be over the moon it was a marker.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Bastard/s! I hope they're on CCTV. I'd say it's mindless, but it isn't. Make sure you give it a good shampoo, then a polish and wax because the wd40 will have cut through any previous wax/polish.

I bet you were gutted when you saw it.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Also as Tosh says! *sigh of relief*


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

When I saw it I was gonna kill myself. Maybe not that far but you guys know the feeling lol.

I will be giving it a wash tomorrow then putting wax and polish over it! And then off to the gym to find the person who done it!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Very shocking on the one hand but a relief it was only marker pen. Hope you don't have any more frights like that and as you say something like that on a white car would have been noticeable IMO.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Glad it's gone for you... I love your car, do you have more pics? is this glacier white?


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

If you find who's responsible prey do tell, i'm sure some suitable retribution can be arranged...do we still do tar and feathering ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad you got it off and that it wasn't anything worse. Trouble is that for a while now you'll be worrying about your car every time you park it up. But that will pass.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I know! Was at mates house and her driveway was full. Nearest space was 20m away. Decided to go home instead haha.

I just wanna find out who it was and then will decide on knowing if it was malicious, jealousy or just kids messing around.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

patatus said:


> Glad it's gone for you... I love your car, do you have more pics? is this glacier white?


It is Ibis white. I will try get some decent pictures up this weekend for you!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

That's incredible...! Only someone sick in the head could do something like that, but pleased you managed to get it off with no permanent damage. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If you do manage to get evidence on CCTV and can track who it is, let the police deal with it.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Mr R said:


> That's incredible...! Only someone sick in the head could do something like that, but pleased you managed to get it off with no permanent damage. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> If you do manage to get evidence on CCTV and can track who it is, let the police deal with it.


Yep. Doubt the police would do anything. But as I said it could have happened before gym. I was parked outside of work today where there are no cctv cameras... Also could it have been someone playing a stupid prank? But they knew it wouldn't actually damage my paint. Or was it someone who thought the marker pen would permanently damage it?


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

Glad to hear your cars gonna be ok,I wasn't so lucky my fiesta got keyed 2 months ago either at work or at home(parked on street) at the time I'd just ordered my new tts so it's left me feeling very apprehensive about the whole thing. I suppose you've just got to get on and keep your chin up. I'm still excited though and can't wait to get it (2may build date).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Glad it worked out the way it did. We've had a couple of incidents over the years and it always leaves you feeling gutted. Car looks great btw.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Very annoying, don't suppose you can PM the name of the gym to me as I go to one in your area too.

Glad it's not a scratch mate.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Just seeing that picture makes my blood boil. So pleased to hear it was marker pen and you got it off. Some shit keyed my cayman a few years ago when parked at the supermarket - a big long gouge across the bonnet that needed a complete re-spray. You can't even begin to account for the mind of someone who'd vandalise your car like that. Utter scum.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Just seeing that picture makes my blood boil. So pleased to hear it was marker pen and you got it off. Some shit keyed my cayman a few years ago when parked at the supermarket - a big long gouge across the bonnet that needed a complete re-spray. You can't even begin to account for the mind of someone who'd vandalise your car like that. Utter scum.


Wow how much was a respray on your bonnet roughly?


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

This is one of the reasons I have been looking for an in car camera system. Something that runs when your car is parked and records front and rear video. Not found one that would work as required without draining the battery or putting in a large rechargeable battery.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Heart sank when I looked at the photos, and was relieved when I read further that it was marker pen and you removed it. Tossers :x


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wasn't there a guy who keyed an F Type Jag or something (while he had his kid with him too) and he was recorded on the car's dash cam.
After much airing of the video of this guy on the intenet he was apprehended and taken to court. Not sure what the outcome was and I would guess that you'd have trouble getting him to pay for any repairs


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi ya,

There are some right F ing Idiots in MK.

What estate was the Gym in?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

At least it was only marker pen. Some twat keyed my bonnet last year, luckily local back street body shop (which does work for Honda, Audi others in the area) did a great job. Full bonnet respray, slow bake oven, etc. for £300 cash. Car was with them for 3 days, but great work.

Not the end of the world but annoying, problem is if you catch them doing it you probably get done for assault. :twisted:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys it wasn't done outside the gym. My mate watched the cctv for 40minutes and no-one walked past it!

It must have been done outside my work. Industrial type road with loads of lorries driving past and that. I was parked high onto a kerb where no-one walks but if someone walked past and thought my car was in the way they could have done it.

Teaches me a lesson not to park on a pavement, but still they shouldn't have done it! I will check work cctvs to see if we can see to where my car was.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

You were lucky. On the pavement where I live is virtually guaranteed a £100 ticket from the council parking wardens.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

RussB said:


> This is one of the reasons I have been looking for an in car camera system. Something that runs when your car is parked and records front and rear video. Not found one that would work as required without draining the battery or putting in a large rechargeable battery.


I use a BlackVue DR650GW-2CH system with a Power Magic Pro box to monitor the car's battery level and turn the cameras off if the battery dips too low. (You can set the cut-off voltage).

The BlackVue has motion detection front and rear as well as 3-axis impact detectors. The only thing I've found is that the system is a bit on the sensitive side, so I've turned the detection sensitivity down almost to zero to keep it from recording all the time.

I've almost completed an installation guide - I'll be posting it when it's done.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> I use a BlackVue DR650GW-2CH system with a Power Magic Pro box to monitor the car's battery level and turn the cameras off if the battery dips too low. (You can set the cut-off voltage).
> 
> The BlackVue has motion detection front and rear as well as 3-axis impact detectors. The only thing I've found is that the system is a bit on the sensitive side, so I've turned the detection sensitivity down almost to zero to keep it from recording all the time.
> 
> I've almost completed an installation guide - I'll be posting it when it's done.


Look forward to seeing your install, Blackhole.

The thing that worries me about in car CCTV is that it is another valuable item inviting thieves to break into your car. I'd love to see a system like you've described above, but one which automatically uploads the captured data to the 'cloud'. That way if someone does break in to, or steals your car, the whole thing has been recorded and could be reviewed by the police, regardless of how many times said thief has jumped up and down on the camera to destroy the evidence. I know we'd be talking about large data transmission, but I bet a reasonably priced 'out of the box' package including a data-only SIM card would be a popular product for many owners of expensive cars. I bet car insurers would love it too.

TTimi, I hope you've had better weather than we have had today so you've been able to get on top of that polish and wax!

Leigh


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Been out all morning with the car! Looks better than out of the factory.

I will get some TASTY pictures up tonight :twisted:


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Wasn't there a guy who keyed an F Type Jag or something (while he had his kid with him too) and he was recorded on the car's dash cam.
> After much airing of the video of this guy on the intenet he was apprehended and taken to court. Not sure what the outcome was and I would guess that you'd have trouble getting him to pay for any repairs


I think it was an Aston Vantage!

Glad to hear the car is ok TTimi. Must have been gut wrenching to see that.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jealous asshole wouldnt be suprised if someone from the gym done it.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I do wonder why we buy new cars,first day I got a chip in the windscreen . Just washed it this morning and found 3 scuffs in the corner of the offside headlight.Car only a month old.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

^ it's inevitable at some point, no matter how careful you are something will happen to your car.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep. All it takes is a kid opening the door in the supermarket car park, or a stone flying up onto your car!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> I do wonder why we buy new cars,first day I got a chip in the windscreen . Just washed it this morning and found 3 scuffs in the corner of the offside headlight.Car only a month old.


I wondered the same, the first day we had the mini, someone hit the wing mirror, even though I paid for folding mirrors. A few dams later it happened again. You start to wonder who these a%seholes are that get that close to the car the are going passed.
The problem with a PCP agreement is that you are obliged to take the car back in good condition. If you kerb a wheel, you are angry but at least you are responsible. Makes you mad when someone else did it and just b#ggered off.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> If you kerb a wheel, you are angry but at least you are responsible. Makes you mad when someone else did it and just b#ggered off.


Yes that's a good point - at least you have someone to blame and shout at, even if its yourself.

There is a third possible cause of damage to your new car - God. I got a new car late September one year and parked up near a job. Came back later to find two dents in the bonnet. Turns out I'd parked under a very tall conker tree and it had decided to shed a couple of conkers while I was there.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

True.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Same thing happened to me a few years ago, although very annoying its easy to remove.

Theres a little trick to getting it off, which usually works & worked for me ....
Get a whiteboard marker (which ink wipes off) and write ontop of the permanent mark. Then rub off the ink with a bit of toilet roll or whiteboard erasure.
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-r ... ase-board/


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

TTimi said:


> Been out all morning with the car! Looks better than out of the factory.
> 
> I will get some TASTY pictures up tonight :twisted:


where are these pics ? :mrgreen:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

patatus said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Been out all morning with the car! Looks better than out of the factory.
> ...


Please see the show and shine section of the forum


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> I use a BlackVue DR650GW-2CH system with a Power Magic Pro box to monitor the car's battery level and turn the cameras off if the battery dips too low. (You can set the cut-off voltage).
> 
> The BlackVue has motion detection front and rear as well as 3-axis impact detectors. The only thing I've found is that the system is a bit on the sensitive side, so I've turned the detection sensitivity down almost to zero to keep it from recording all the time.
> 
> I've almost completed an installation guide - I'll be posting it when it's done.


Nice, I will look into this. My car is within wifi range of house at night so would love a couple of discrete wifi cams in car connected to wifi. May use too much power though so looking at a good 1080p IR cam.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

This is for blackhole, I'd love to see a few photos of the dashcam setup as even though I know it will happen at least I can tell myself I might catch the guy. Having said that I'd hate a big camera on the windscreen etc... Something nice and discrete that won't attract attention or take away from the passengers trip in the car!


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I should have guessed this would happen to me :evil:

Just popped over Tesco - came back to my car - passenger door dented where some moron has hit it with their door. I parked between two open spaces and was only in the store for ten minutes, so who ever did it, has clearly driven off with the knowledge that they have damaged my car. I have had my TTS just over a week!

So, I managed to polish out the scratch - good. But, there's about 2mm x 2mm of paint chipped off. So, I've got the fella from ChipsAway coming back to me with a quote to sort that out.

I am seriously pissed off ...


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Well, I should have guessed this would happen to me :evil:
> 
> Just popped over Tesco - came back to my car - passenger door dented where some moron has hit it with their door. I parked between two open spaces and was only in the store for ten minutes, so who ever did it, has clearly driven off with the knowledge that they have damaged my car. I have had my TTS just over a week!
> 
> ...


I am constantly paranoid about this happening to my cars. So far my Fiesta ST has enjoyed zero damage from other people, other than on my alloy. But I can almost guarantee when I get an incredibly nice car such as my TT it will be damaged within minutes. My luck is appalling at times, other than putting me in a position to own a TT obviously.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Some days I just think.... why didn't I just buy a Citroen C4 Cactus?


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Some days I just think.... why didn't I just buy a Citroen C4 Cactus?


to go shopping! well.. seems to be a good idea.. 
I think I will go shopping in my partner's car, old x-trail LOL


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Well, I should have guessed this would happen to me :evil:
> 
> Just popped over Tesco - came back to my car - passenger door dented where some moron has hit it with their door. I parked between two open spaces and was only in the store for ten minutes, so who ever did it, has clearly driven off with the knowledge that they have damaged my car. I have had my TTS just over a week!
> 
> ...


This is the stuff of nightmares! Really sorry this happened to you! 

Since getting my TT, I've taken to parking really far away from the entrance to the store, in a quiet park of the car park, to reduce the chances of this happening. The extra walk might do me some good too.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I never ever take my car when shopping. I always go with the wife in her car or take hers if I need to go urgently. As sad as it may sound I just don't risk it. Most shoppers dont give a stuff. I've sat in the front seat of my wife's car and watched people bang their doors into other cars, not bat an eyelid and just walk off. Back seat kids are the worst - they don't know or understand and it generally isn't malicious they just aren't taught its wrong. Even then when you park far away, some joker will come and park next to you to wind you up, you cant win. Enjoy 'driving' the car and 'park' only in the garage I say!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

As much as I hate seeing people double park, I understand why they do it in supermarket car parks!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I joined the park in the middle of nowhere brigade years ago, and am constantly amazed to come back to find some cheeser parked within 4 inches of my car. On one occasion the old git had hit my car hard enough with his Rover 114 that it had left a dent. On two or three other occasions I've actually been sat in my car when it's happened, confronted the clueless so and so, only to get a dismissive response, you can't win unless you go Cactus. I've noticed in the states, lots of drivers have bumper bully attachments to the back of their car to minimise inevitable damage.

Rant over. Breath.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Just an update - first off, I always park in the most distant quiet space, but time and time again I come back to the car and find someone has parked next to me - why do they do that? On this occasion. I'd parked in the far corner of car park, in between an open space on each side. Like I said in my former post, some arsehole has clearly dinged my door and driven off a bit sharpish... oh, I don't recommend parking across two spaces - the few people I know who've done that got their cars vandalised. It just winds people up, me included. It's very arrogant...

Anyway, ChipsAway? What a joke! Bloke came round to give me a quote and told me he can't do anything and the whole door will need a re-spray. "Chips - Away?" clearly not! It's a 2mm diameter paint chip for goodness sake! Anyway, I wasted 'his' time no longer and got the scratch remover out again. Half hour of gentle rubbing (no jokes please) and it's now a 1mm diameter chip - barely visible. In fact, today at work in the car park I asked two people to point out the chip and neither could see it. I know it is there, which is why I can see it, if that makes sense? So, what I will now do is take 10/0 paintbrush and some touch up paint and carefully fill the tiny chip, then smooth it off with the rubbing compound - then polish to finish. I've done that before and on a very small chips and scratches I have got pretty good at it. In hindsight, I am not sure why I even called so called ChipsAway. Hopefully it will stay dry at the weekend so I can complete the job.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Chips away just saw an expensive new car and a fastidious owner and tried to exploit the situation. Well done for not falling into the trap. The first scratch is always the deepest....


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Funny how the whole door always needs to be resprayed!


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I've had a similar experience with chips away although he didnt want the work!
It was a 2cm scratch in the bumper and said it would need a respray - but he seemed concerned he may not be able to fully match the black paintwork.
He said I should get a cocktail stick out and have a go myself!
So guess what, I did, and you could hardly notice it.
Strange outfit.


----------

